# Fixing BS0 dividing head direct indexing pin



## Norppu (Feb 10, 2021)

The direct indexing system in the BS0 dividing head involves a pin that has a gear rack. The operating handle has a pinion that should mesh with that gear rack.
In my BS0 the gear rack was so badly manufactured that the pinion started slipping thus making the operation of the direct indexing system extremely difficult.
I make a new direct indexing pin to fix this issue.







The video is suitable for the hearing impaired and persons who have difficulties in understanding my spoken English.
The video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------

